# Story time! Lots of Old pictures.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok I'm looking threw old photos and thought I'd share. 

My family is full of mechanics and DIY guys. In my family we don't hire people to fix anything for us. A fridge brakes we can fix it a car brakes we can fix it. All the skills I have come from years and years of being around everyone in my family. In fact I think the only person who can't fix his own stuff in my family is my older brother. He's just lazy though  

At 15 I rebuilt my first car on my OWN, with a set of skills my dad and grandfather taught me. It was a 1984 fiero. Man do I miss this thing. I put a motor in it out of a 86 and dropping in the new motor was the only help I got having my dad lower it down for me. I had to re wire the whole car headlights to the computer.

Here some snaps of this bad boy. 250$ for the car and 75$ for the motor and 6 weeks of my time this bad boy was on the road.

(keep in mind the gangster look wa cool when I was a kid lol)


















Later on down the road I built this bad boy as well a 1986 bronco. I picked it up for 500$ had a blown rear main seal. And had car tires on her. Put 35s on it rebuilt the motor and sold it for 4000


















Now a random one of my firebird. How I ate up my first tranny









Another one, my 1979 cutless. 455 big block with nitro. Ran a high 11 sec started its life with a 307 I swapped the motor the car had 40k original miles and I went to Florida to get it. Bone stock with a blown tranny a real barn find.









And now. My grandfathers hand built tractor. It is a 12 speed. Yes 12, it has 2 trannys yup 2 of them. One is a upside down 4 speed the other is a 3 speed. This thing will do 50 mph down the road easy.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweet tractor. I wish I was half as good around cars as you are. Just about anything else, I can fix. I'm a huge DIY guy too; that's how I got my 46" tall peninsula stand.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I love working with my hands, I'm going to be 22 next month and im on my 34th car now lol. I do a lot of buying fixing and selling with cars. I'm also huge into building furniture nick nacks you name it I can build it. Or fix it.

Ad that tractor is amazing, I wish I knew how he put it together or as to how he has one tranny upside down and both connected. It's insane how quick that thing goes with the tiny motor and two trannys


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Are you going to get into custom cars? You can make bank in that  Being DIY is awesome for it since you can obviously buy cheap and sell high. Awesome talent to have


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv been building cars forever. I think as far as body mods go the cutlass was it. As far as high performance motor work goes my Saturn wins that one. Ad the best paint job I did was my Saturn.

I also took a Plymouth laser lifted it 2 feet for 22" rims. That was the most fabrication iv done to a car let me see if I can find pictures of that. It was used in a "Midwest street ryders" video shoot and a local Milwaukee rapper rented that car for one of his videos as well. 

Start









Middle 










End










This car took me almost a year to complete. Lots and lots of fabrication work making parts work for it. Also used s10 leaf springs in the rear. It was one hell of a project that brought me a nice big paycheck when I let it go.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Man I also love working around cars and motorcycles. My dad buys broken motorcycles and cats, rips them appart and sells the parts on ebay. Loads of fun working for him, but not as satisfying as restoring a vintage car together.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

BettaGuy said:


> My dad buys broken motorcycles and cats, rips them apart and sells the parts on ebay.


This could so be taken wrong....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: I love typos...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cory, those mechanical skills are really going to pay off when you get your CDL and start trucking. It's a plus to have a driver that can put a band-aid on something and get it back home where fixing it right can be done WAY cheaper.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's true. I have never taken a vehicle into a shop. Not even once. Everything I do I do it myself. Iv always wanted to go to school to work on cars so I could get a job doing it but I already know everything and the good paying shops want you to be certified. 

Here's a story about that.

I went into a shop I showed them my Saturn, told them iv built it top to bottom by myself. They loved the car because of the exstencive work done on a crap car making it a perfect sleeper. And they knew I had the skills to do anything.

They offered me a job to do oil changes and tire rotations. I felt so insulted it was unreal but then they told me about how you need to be certified to do anything else. 

Keep a close eye on your dad Betta guy. That's how Jeffry dohmer started... And you did find that cat in the woods. Good thing you got it locked in your room. I wonder what kind of sick people buy the cats tails and paws. Maybe for lucky charms or they wanted mittens to be able to finally ketch it's tail.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

loooooool, I meant cars  I hate how you can't tell sarcasm over the internet cause I don't know if you were serious cory. He would never harm an animal, he has so many that he loves so I wouldn't be worried about that.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Fun with typos, that's all it is


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was being sarcastic no worrys betta guy lol It was the perfect typo and the perfect time to kick you in the butt for it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

No, it's me you need to be worried about.... :lol:

Betta Guy, just kidding!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Cory1990 said:


> Keep a close eye on your dad Betta guy. That's how Jeffry dohmer started... And you did find that cat in the woods. Good thing you got it locked in your room. I wonder what kind of sick people buy the cats tails and paws. Maybe for lucky charms or they wanted mittens to be able to finally ketch it's tail.


It could be like that TV commercial where they guy wears his cats to work as boots. That commercial is oddly upsetting. Mrow.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> I was being sarcastic no worrys betta man lol It was the perfect typo and the perfect time to kick you in the butt for it


I don't think Betta man was worried, I think I was


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Woops I'll fix that lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

There's just to many of you betta people around here


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

lol, true that. Even though now I kinda own guppys as well. And once I move out my animal collection is gonna explode. I was thinking of breeding otos


----------

